

Firefly: Screen Sharing For Customer Service  - OJKoukaz
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/17/firefly-screen-sharing-for-customer-service-and-competition-to-salesforce-coms-goinstant/

======
PeteLakakis
Integration with Olark - smart.

~~~
pleahy
Thanks! I'm Patrick Leahy, one of the co-founders. Firefly plays quite nicely
with chat platforms like Olark and SnapEngage, as well as with other existing
customer service software you're using. Your customers can start screensharing
in a number of ways: with a button, with a keyboard command, or with a
Javascript function that allows you to custom build Firefly right into your
interface. We also offer an API if you want to deploy Firefly in your own
customer service product. Give us a shout at our office (213.784.0273) if
you'd like a demo!

